

This Unicode string will crash your mac browser - jnfurst

سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ
======
pohl
Safari Version 6.0.5 (7536.30.1) still alive and well after viewing this page.
Was I supposed to not be able to view this thread?

~~~
jnfurst
That is odd. Ya I have Safari 6.0.5 (8536.30.1) and it crashes when viewing
this thread. Also Chrome crashes the tab. The string was also crashing other
things like Adium

------
biafra
Not Firefox (for Mac). In Chrome only the tab crashes.

